# Scrap heap challenge roaster.....



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

Before I shelled out on a proper roaster I wanted to have a go and see if home roasting was going to be something I wanted to do regularly, so whipped up a little home made roaster.

So I'm currently roasting in a mini counter top oven with a rotisserie function, in which I am using the drum from a Behmor roaster. I had to insulate the oven and alter the thermostat to go higher than it should but I now have surprisingly good control to roast as quickly or as slow as I like and all for under £50. I have a thermocouple inside to track the air temperature but unfortunately I can't get one in the drum for the bean temperature.

Starting out I was getting a quite uneven roast but I discovered it was down to the fan not circulating the air evenly. Once I fixed that I was away, I say "away", but that was wear the learning begun... I can't believe how many things effect the taste of the coffee! The main one for me has been how slowly and steadily I should ramp up the heat. It took a couple of roasts tasting like grass to realise I probably shouldn't turn it straight up to full power and I've started to play around with different profiles. I definitely prefer lighter roasts although I've had my share of dark roasts where I have over shot the mark...

As all coffees roast so differently I think I'll stick to one or two types at a time now to give me a chance to try and get my head around how they roast.

I'll try and get some pics of the roaster and subsequent roasts up soon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fascinating and well done for having a go at DIY roasting. The experience you'll get will stand you in good stead if you decide to invest in a bespoke roaster.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Love to see some pictures. DIY home roasters are rare in UK. Its very common practice in the US & Aus.


----------

